

Fortheon – A multi-language cloud application platform - yasyfm
https://www.fortheon.com/

======
neom
Been working with these guys for 6 months now watching them build the platform
and helping them figure out how to scale it on DO, pretty nice tech, smart
kids (and I mean kids!) :)

~~~
hunvreus
So you're the person to talk to when interested in building something on top
of DO?

We love what you're doing guys; we built all kind of things early on to use
your API with Python, node.js and Go (things like [https://github.com/devo-
ps/dopy](https://github.com/devo-ps/dopy)). We're currently trying to
integrate DO deeper into devo.ps

~~~
neom
je@ :)

~~~
hunvreus
Awesome.

------
cvburgess
This looks great. I host several things on
[http://dotcloud.com](http://dotcloud.com) right now but this pricing is a
fraction of the DC price. I would love to see integration with some CI tools
like codeship.io and obviously the documentation needs to get done ASAP. Good
luck to the team, I'll keep an eye on the project for sure.

~~~
brandoncopley
I've helped the team out a bit - if you have any ideas with other tools they
should integrate, email their support I'm sure they'd love to see how they can
make it happen.

~~~
cvburgess
Sent! Hopefully they aren't drowning in emails right now...

------
michaelscaria
By the way, you guys can access docs at
[https://docs.fortheon.com](https://docs.fortheon.com) Sorry about this,
wasn't aware we were posted!

------
pkallberg
Looks pretty cool, is it built on top of DigitalOcean? I work at
[http://www.cloud66.com](http://www.cloud66.com) and we're doing something
similar (but on several clouds)

~~~
michaelscaria
@pkallberg yup, it's entirely on DigitalOcean

------
filearts
I notice that the pricing is very similar for extensions and application
servers. Can you clarify that extension pricing is in addition to the core
server hosting?

~~~
michaelscaria
@filearts the extensions is a standalone server that can operate with or
without an application server. Only our base server cost for application, load
balancer and extensions are the same.

------
01walid
There's a typo in the about page: "you're application"...

also there are no contact information (email?)

~~~
michaelscaria
Hey sorry about that, somebody posted this prematurely for us. But you can
contact us at info@fortheon.com.

------
dubcanada
Not sure if this is ready for prime time yet? I mean most of their
documentation says "Under construction"

~~~
michaelscaria
Hey, so sorry about that, we weren't aware somebody posted about this! But
like krisshd said, we are fully functional and have several websites running
on us.

~~~
nine_k
I wish there was at least a mention of available storage (disk, choice of
databases) and its price.

~~~
michaelscaria
www.fortheon.com/pricing www.fortheon.com/extensions

------
arturventura
Doesn't dokku does this already? I mean, I've tried dokku and my experience
was quite similar to heroku.

~~~
krrishd
There's a couple benefits to using this, including the option to integrate
load balancing as well as the extensions (such as database servers) that are
the cheapest you'll get anywhere unless you set them up yourself on EC2 or a
VPS.

~~~
wise_young_man
Have you seen AWS? Elastic Beanstalk and RDS are pretty affordable solutions
that our startup is using to allow us to scale when we need to.

------
vlucas
What about SSL? Do you charge an additional fee for SSL? I didn't find any
mention of it anywhere.

~~~
michaelscaria
SSL is free with the purchase of a load balancer.

------
calpaterson
I would worry about making promises about scaling applications you don't know
anything about...not every problem can be solved by adding more hardware. If
someone is doing the business software equivalent of the travelling salesman
then it doesn't matter how many dynos they spin up: it will be slow

------
georgem12
how does database access work? didn't see anything in the docs about it. Is
there some amount of local space on the servers?

~~~
michaelscaria
once you purchase a database, you get all of the credentials to connect to it
externally or automatically once you tie an app

~~~
georgem12
ah okay, but what's the pricing for that?
[https://www.fortheon.com/pricing](https://www.fortheon.com/pricing) looks
like it's just for servers

~~~
michaelscaria
checkout fortheon.com/extensions

------
kanja
No python support?

~~~
justincormack
Or Forth support?

